# Trolling auf den Azoren



## btwauss (4. Februar 2013)

Ich gehe dieses Jahr 2 mal auf die Azoren. Hauptsächlich werde ich auf der Insel Pico sein. Das erste mal bin ich 10 Tage im Juni und dann nochmal 4 Wochen im August/September. Ich werde ab und zu die Möglichkeit haben mit einheimischen mit dem Boot rauszufahren zum küstennahen Trolling bzw. Naturköderangeln in 100 bis 300m Tiefe. Hierzu habe ich ein paar Fragen. Erstens geflochtene oder monofile Schnur und wenn ich eine geflochtene Schnur nehme muss ich dann ein topshot anknoten? Zielfische beim Trolling sind hauptsächlich Barrakudas. 

Ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen!

Danke schonmal.


----------



## Wollebre (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Trolling auf den Azoren*

Bevor du dich groß in Kosten stürzt, bespule die Rolle mit 50lbs Mono. Der Durchmesser liegt bei 0,70mm. Fürs Trolling mehr als ausreichend. Wenn du noch in 300m Tiefe angeln willst, sollten 500m auf die Spule passen. Durch Strömung geht es nie genau senkrecht runter, und wenn der Traumfisch beißt, muss man noch Schnur zum nachgeben haben.

Wenn das nicht auf die Spule paßt, als Hauptschnur 30kg Braid und minimum 50m 1,2 mm Mono Topshot als Puffer. Damit die Barras das Mono nicht zerfetzen, ca. 50 cm eines weichen 50lbs Stahlvorfach vorschalten.

Als Wirbel nimm nur die guten von Rosco. Tragkraft 100kg.
Die Öse ist dicker und die Knoten halten besser und scheuern nicht so leicht durch.

Braid/Mono Verbindung gibt es mehrere Varianten. Die einfachste, geht auch sehr gut durch die Ringe, ist der Slim Beauty Knoten oder der verbesserte Slim Beauty. Nur was die Haltbarkeit betrifft, konnte ich bisher keinen Unterschied feststellen. www.angelknotenpage.de/
Empfehle den vor der Reise mehrmals gut zu üben. Nichts ärgerlicher als wenn ein Fisch wegen eines mangelhaften Knoten verloren geht.

Das weiche Stahlvorfach kann man bestens knoten und braucht dafür noch keine Klemmhülsen.


----------



## btwauss (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Trolling auf den Azoren*

Vielen Dank für die ausführliche und sehr aufschlussreiche Antwort! Ich denke so werde ich es machen. Und dann mal schauen was sich so hochholen lässt  Gibt es für das weiche Stahlvorfach einen bestimmten Namen, bzw. wo bekomme ich so etwas her?


----------



## Wollebre (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Trolling auf den Azoren*

bestelle hier:
http://www.tackle24.de/
dann unter suchen: Stahlvorfach eingeben.
nimm je 5m vom Durchmesser 0,54 u. 0,68 mm
dann kann der Guide vor Ort entscheiden welches dort das richtige ist. 

Noch ein Tip. Nehme *nur schwarze Wirbel. *Gibt ausreichend Räuber die beißen auf die blinkenden Stainlesswirbel. Dann ist das Mono durchgebissen oder beschädigen es so stark, das man neu anknoten muss!

interessehalber schreib mir mal per PN welche Rolle u. Rute du mitnehmen willst. 

Gruss
Wolfgang


----------



## btwauss (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Trolling auf den Azoren*

Hallo Wollebre, Da ich Student bin muss ich ein bisschen aufs Geld achten^^
Ich habe einmal eine Balzer Adrenalin in 30 lb mit einer Canyon HS 15. Bespult mit einer 0,22 Hemmingway Dyneema. Und dann noch eine 50 lbs Penn Overseas mit einer Interfish GTR 3000.  Zum Spinnen vom Ufer eine WFT Baltic Pilk und Penn Slammer 460. Auf der Interfish ist noch keine Schnur. Dachte aber an 0.30/0.35 Dyneema und dann Topshot damit ich genügend Schnur drauf bekomme. Ich war schon 4 mal auf den Azoren aber erst letztes Jahr so richtig Bootsangeln. Das Leihgerät war leider bescheiden. Deswegen werde ich jetzt eigene Sachen mitnehmen. Ich hatte im letzten Jahr schon mein 30 lbs Gerät dabei allerdings mit einer Cormoran Multi die mir beim NK angeln in etwa 200m Tiefe von einem ordentlichen Fisch zerlegt wurde. 

Grüße Benni


----------



## thymallus1 (20. März 2013)

*AW: Trolling auf den Azoren*

Hallo btwauss,

ich werde heuer Anfang Juni erstmals auf die Azoren (Pico ;-)fahren. Ich bin begeisterter Fischer (Fliege) seit Jahrzehnten, habe aber nahe zu keine Erfahrung im Hochseefischen. Mich reizt auch weniger der Fang eines Marlins im professionellen big game boot, sondern eher der Fang eines Bonitos,Baracuddas etc. mit Abenteuer Charakter. Ich bevorzuge auch nicht zu schweres Angelgerät und will ehrlich gesagt auch nicht 1000.- Euro dafür ausgeben. Kannst Du mir ein paar Tipps geben? Vielleicht können wir auch gemeinsam einen Tag ausfahren? (ich möchte meine Frau dazu mitnehmen)
Danke und Tight lines

Hannes


----------



## EdekX (22. März 2013)

*AW: Trolling auf den Azoren*

Für mich persönlich das einzige was sich auf den Azoren lohnt ist das Marlin fischen.
Letztes Jahr wurde unglaublich gut gefangen und mein Vater konnte auch den größten Blue Marlin mit 984 pfund fangen.
Es wurden sehr viele Fische mit +600 pfund gefangen.
Momentan ist es einer der besten Hot Spots weltweit und die Boote sind sehr begehrt.
Also ab nach Faial und jetzt schon Boot chartern.
Die kosten für eine ganztägige Ausfahrt liegen bei etwa 1000 euro.
Kann das Boot Habitat wärmstens empfehlen, tolles Boot und der der Mate Lukas kommt aus Österreich.
Wenn nicht grad die großen blauen Marline zu fangen sind gehen auf jedenfall immer kleinere weiße Marline.
Ansonsten wird da eigentlich auf nix anderes gefischt.
Vom Ufer aus wirds dort schwer, dann lieber zu den großen Stauseen fahren und auf riesen Wildkarpfen fischen.

Gruss


----------



## btwauss (16. April 2013)

*AW: Trolling auf den Azoren*

Hallo Hannes, Ich fliege am 21.06. nach Pico. Du kannst dich ja mal bei mir melden per pn wenn du möchtest. Auf Pico fährt eigentlich nur Miguel von Sao Roque aus raus. Ansonsten kann man aber auch mit einheimischen ausfahren wenn man jemanden kennt.


----------



## btwauss (16. April 2013)

*AW: Trolling auf den Azoren*

Hallo Edekx

Du hast recht das es bestimmt ein unvergessliches Erlebnis ist mit dem dem Marlin angeln aber nicht jeder will einen Marlin fangen bzw. das Geld dafür ausgeben. Auf Pico gibt es keine Stauseen. Die großen Kraterseen sind auf Sao Miguel der größten Azoren Insel. Auf Pico ist es leider nicht so einfach. Die Kraterseen sind völlig eutrophiert(nicht alle aber die meisten) So war das zumindest letzten August. Vom Ufer aus kann man schöne Riffbarsche, Hornhechte kleine Barrakudas, Drückerfische, verschiedene Meerbrassenarten, Meeräschen und mancherlei kleinere Stachelmakrelen fangen. Auch das Angeln auf Bluefish ist spannend. 

Grüße


----------



## thymallus1 (23. April 2013)

*AW: Trolling auf den Azoren*

Hallo btwauss,
Danke für die Antwort. Wie gesagt bin ich schon Anfang Juni dort und wir werden uns daher wohl nicht treffen können
Ich habe bereits Kontakt zu einem einheimischen Fischer und freue mich auf die Ausfahrt wenn das Wetter passt. Mal schauen, vielleicht kann ich ja von meinem Petri Heil im Forum berichten.
Lg, Hannes


----------



## btwauss (25. April 2013)

*AW: Trolling auf den Azoren*

Ja das habe ich mir schon fast gedacht. Wo auf Pico verbringst du deinen Urlaub? Ist der Fischer aus Lajes do Pico? Wenn ja kenn ich ihn vllt. auch  Über einen Bericht würde ich mich und vermutlich die anderen hier im Forum auch sehr freuen. Selbstverständlich werde ich auch einen Bericht schreiben.


----------



## btwauss (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Trolling auf den Azoren*

So morgen fürh geht es mal wieder auf die Azoren! Schade das hannes nicht berichtet hat wie es bei ihm war. Ich bin mal gespannt was ich fangen werde. Ich werde dann hier mal Bericht erstatten.

Grüße


----------



## daci7 (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Trolling auf den Azoren*



btwauss schrieb:


> So morgen fürh geht es mal wieder auf die Azoren! Schade das hannes nicht berichtet hat wie es bei ihm war. Ich bin mal gespannt was ich fangen werde. Ich werde dann hier mal Bericht erstatten.
> 
> Grüße



Da wünsche ich dann mal tight lines! Und über einen Bericht freuen wir uns natürlich alle


----------



## btwauss (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Trolling auf den Azoren*

So ich bin wieder im Lande. Der Urlaub war wie immer viel zu kurz 
Leider waren die Wetterbedingungen bescheiden. Starker Wind von Osten, so das Sowohl auf der Südwestlichen Seite als auch auf der Nordseite Bootsangeln nur einmal möglich war. Und das ebenfalls bei sehr starkem Seegang. 4h Trolling mit 2 Rapala Wobblern (14cmund 18cm) hat nichts ergeben. Das angeln an einem Unterwassergebirge war wegen dem Seegang leider nicht möglich. Also blieb nur das Angeln mit NK und Gummifischen in einer geschützten Bucht übrig. Dabei haben wir nur Drückerfische in Ordentlichen Größen(2-5kg) und einige Riffbarsche gefangen. An der 30lbs Rute haben die Drückerfische aber trotzdem jede Menge Spaß gemacht. Jedoch das angeln mit Gummifischen fast vollständig verhindert. Vom Ufer aus konnte ich einige Riffbarsche, Eidechsenfische und 1 schönen Bluefish fangen. Und natürlich die obligatorischen Drückerfische und Papagaifische.


----------



## daci7 (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Trolling auf den Azoren*



btwauss schrieb:


> So ich bin wieder im Lande. Der Urlaub war wie immer viel zu kurz
> Leider waren die Wetterbedingungen bescheiden. Starker Wind von Osten, so das Sowohl auf der Südwestlichen Seite als auch auf der Nordseite Bootsangeln nur einmal möglich war. Und das ebenfalls bei sehr starkem Seegang. 4h Trolling mit 2 Rapala Wobblern (14cmund 18cm) hat nichts ergeben. Das angeln an einem Unterwassergebirge war wegen dem Seegang leider nicht möglich. Also blieb nur das Angeln mit NK und Gummifischen in einer geschützten Bucht übrig. Dabei haben wir nur Drückerfische in Ordentlichen Größen(2-5kg) und einige Riffbarsche gefangen. An der 30lbs Rute haben die Drückerfische aber trotzdem jede Menge Spaß gemacht. Jedoch das angeln mit Gummifischen fast vollständig verhindert. Vom Ufer aus konnte ich einige Riffbarsche, Eidechsenfische und 1 schönen Bluefish fangen. Und natürlich die obligatorischen Drückerfische und Papagaifische.


 
Schade mit dem Wetter, aber das hört sich doch trotzdem nach einer guten Vielfalt und schönen Fischen an, Petri!


----------

